# Unknown... and Liam Neeson



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Liam Neeson is no doubt one of my favorite actors. I think the first movie I really got to liking him was _Next of Kin_ with the late Patrick Swayze. 

Of course he has played in a LOT of good movies... another of my all-time favorites is _Taken_, which I have watched several times.

He has one coming up that I am looking forward to seeing... _Unknown_:






He will play Zeus again in _Wrath of the Titans_, releasing in 2012.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

I first saw Liam Neeson at a movie shown in church. He played Evangelist and Jesus Christ in Pilgrim's Progress. I was about 10 years old.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I would not normally have enjoyed Taken very much (it's rather dark..) - if it wasn't for Liam Neeson's performance.

BUT he OWNS the characters he plays - and I LOVE watching him for that reason.

He manages to make every situation interesting - because of his subtle intensity (and many times - not subtle at all!! )


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First I recall was Excalibur as Gawain.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

nova said:


> First I recall was Excalibur as Gawain.


I completely forgot that one! Liam is the man!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife and i really started likeing him after we saw the movie Taken, in fact i believe she had me pick up the Blu-Ray copy.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

He's one of my favorites as well..I liked him in "The Haunting"!..and of course "Star Wars" where I first saw him 
This film looks very good..One to put on the list!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The first one I remember him as the lead was Darkman.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

An oldie but a goodie! :T


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Liam neeson is great. I loved batman begins, taken, and love actually. Throw in a nice (imo) theatrical rendition of les miserables, and you have a very versatile actor. Excited for unknown as well!


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

No one has mentioned Schindler's List? that was the first time I (knowingly) saw him (didn't know he was in Excalibur).


----------

